# Koi laichen nicht ab



## Kampfkoi (15. Juni 2008)

Hätte da noch eine Frage und zwar:

Hab seit 8 Jahren eine Koiteich und die Koi haben jedes JAhr abgelaicht.
Letztes JAhr haben sie nicht abgelaicht obwohl die Weibchen voll waren mit laich. Hab mir nix dabei gedacht aber dieses Jahr machen sie auch nocht überhaupt keinen Anschein danach als würden sie laichen und die Weibchen sind wieder randvoll mit Eiern.

Soll ich die Fische evtl. rausholen sie leicht betäuben und den laich abstreifen damit sie keinen Laichverhärtung bekommen oder was sagt ihr dazu bzw. warum laichen sie nicht ab ?

Liebe Grüße


----------

